# I'm not quiting until my OR1E's ICE engine is beyond repair.



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The other day, I was celebrating the OR1E's odometer turned over 200,000 Miles or 320,000 KMs. 

Suddenly one night, blue smoke came out under hood after delivering a pizza order to the mobile home park customer. 

I knew it was bad, really bad. I'd need a tow truck and rideshare to go home. It was barely after midnight in a stranger city that I'm not familiar with, it's 500 miles from the place I call home or where I registered to vote or sleep after a long gig day.. 

I was tired and my brain did not work as it was usually. I was sitting there wondering what to do hopelessly.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Luckily, a visitor to the customer offered to give me a ride back when he saw I was trying to see what was wrong under the hood. 

Told the young man my place is more than 20 miles away, he said no problem. 

I gladly accepted the ride and leave the car at the mobile home park overnight.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

You spent the last 6 months in the trailer park?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> The other day, I was celebrating the OR1E's odometer turned over 200,000 Miles or 320,000 KMs.
> 
> Suddenly one night, blue smoke came out under hood after delivering a pizza order to the mobile home park customer.
> 
> I knew it was bad, really bad. I'd need a tow truck and rideshare to go home. It was barely after midnight in a stranger city that I'm not familiar with, it's 500 miles from the place I call home


How'd you end up 500 miles from "the place you call home"?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> How'd you end up 500 miles from "the place you call home"?


Someone in the trailer REALLY liked a specific pizza. 🤷‍♂️


----------

